# aktuelles jahr ermitteln (und nur dies)



## tomX (18. Feb 2008)

wieso kommt hier nicht das raus, was ich will ??


```
System.out.println("aktuelles jahr: "+Calendar.YEAR);
```


----------



## ms (18. Feb 2008)

Ein Blick in die API-Doc würde einiges erklären.
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/index.html?java/util/Calendar.html

ms


----------



## Ariol (18. Feb 2008)

```
System.out.println("aktuelles jahr: "+new Calendar().get(Calendar.YEAR));
```

Versuchs mal so.


----------



## Gast (18. Feb 2008)

Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
		System.out.println(cal.get(Calendar.YEAR));


----------

